

Mathematical formulas are designed to be pretty, not suitable for computation - alter8
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2013/05/08/10416823.aspx

======
sixbrx
s/pretty/readable at a glance by human mathematicians/g

